# New Moderator!



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Very happy today to announce that @Dark sim has joined the Mod team here on UKM.

It's great to have you helping out mate, I'm sure you'll be a popular choice... :thumb:


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Congrats u big ****


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Eek, awaiting the abuse...

Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Eek, awaiting the abuse...
> 
> Thank you for the opportunity.


Good news :thumb: Be nice to see Kristina a bit more active too really


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

congrats :thumb


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Dafuq!

Notsrs, good choice.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Good news :thumb: Be nice to see Kristina a bit more active too really


I'm sure she is busier then me, lucky I have a desk job and currently a trainee who is fully trained


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

You gotta be nice to us skinny fat guys now.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Excellent choice, one of the more realest, down to earth types on UKM.

Well done!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

MrSilver said:


> You gotta be nice to us skinny fat guys now.


Do i?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh dear....... :huh:


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Scab


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Dark sim said:


> Do i?


Ahhh FFS!!

Do you know when I recommended you for a mod?

I was only fcukin joking!! No one gets my humor :angry:

Well done ya big bastard :bounce:


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

> Do i?


I'm sure you'll do what the f**k you want regardless! :thumb:


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Bit off subject @Lorian do you have unlimited likes?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

good choice, congrats.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Congrats mate :thumb:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Big ape said:


> Bit off subject @Lorian do you have unlimited likes?


Mine is set to 100, but I didn't put it at that level. That was the default number assigned to the Admin account.


----------



## Kirby (Apr 23, 2015)

Great, just in time for mod nude Friday!


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

why do people say congrats and well done?

what are the benefits of being a mod? do you get paid or the like? do you put it on your cv?

im guessing you need to be somebody with a lot of free time on your hands?

srs qs


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> why do people say congrats and well done?
> 
> *what are the benefits of being a mod?* do you get paid or the like? do you put it on your cv?
> 
> ...


they can fck you off mate


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

vetran said:


> they can fck you off mate


and?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> and?


ySoSrsm8


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> and?


your life will never be the same again. Serious stuff this internet business...


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> and?


translation: boo hoo, why can't I be a mod :'(


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> why do people say congrats and well done?
> 
> what are the benefits of being a mod? do you get paid or the like? do you put it on your cv?
> 
> ...


It's generally accepted that being asked to Moderate any community is recognition of someone's knowledge and willingness to help others.
UKM, like other forums and society as a whole, works on the basis that people usually have a desire to contribute in exchange for status, recognition and reward. Whether it's achieving Bronze, Silver Gold badges etc, higher Rep scores or Mod status, they are all factors which help maintain the site and which (hopefully) people enjoy being part of.

When I originally came on-board UKM as a Mod I was personally proud to be associated with the site at that level.

Mods are also more likely to be asked to be Reps for companies which usually equates to some nice discounts.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Lorian said:


> Mods are also more likely to be asked to be Reps for companies which usually equates to some nice discounts.


Sooo Lorian did you just forget to announce my appointment too? :whistling:


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Lorian said:


> It's generally accepted that being asked to Moderate any community is recognition of someone's knowledge and willingness to help others.UKM, like other forums and society as a whole, works on the basis that people usually have a desire to contribute in exchange for status, recognition and reward. Whether it's achieving Bronze, Silver Gold badges etc, higher Rep scores or Mod status, they are all factors which help maintain the site and which (hopefully) people enjoy being part of.
> 
> When I originally came on-board UKM as a Mod I was personally proud to be associated with the site at that level.
> 
> Mods are also more likely to be asked to be Reps for companies which usually equates to some nice discounts.


thank you.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> @Dark sim - tried to send you a PM but says you cannot accept PM's? :O!


It wasn''t full, but i've emptied anyway, try again


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> It's generally accepted that being asked to Moderate any community is recognition of someone's knowledge and willingness to help others.UKM, like other forums and society as a whole, works on the basis that people usually have a desire to contribute in exchange for status, recognition and reward. Whether it's achieving Bronze, Silver Gold badges etc, higher Rep scores or Mod status, they are all factors which help maintain the site and which (hopefully) people enjoy being part of.
> 
> When I originally came on-board UKM as a Mod I was personally proud to be associated with the site at that level.
> 
> Mods are also more likely to be asked to be Reps for companies which usually equates to some nice discounts.


So I take it the info given out is not need to be correct.... ?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve said:


> So I take it the info given out is not need to be correct.... ?


This going to be TPW all over again? lol


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> What does Dark sim say thats wrong? lol. He is a knowledgable fair poster. Also he is open to learning in every debate I've ever had with him. (Not saying I've taught him anything) but I mean, he has listened and made his own mind up.


I've said steveo was 37% bf, I might be a few % out lol


----------



## Franky23 (Aug 5, 2014)

@Dark sim Congrats mate


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I never mentioned anyone's name Tommy I'm just asking if the advice given out needs to be factual.....Does rabbit starvation ring any bells..... ?


Your silly rabbit starvation thiing never made any sense and ignored context of what anyone would do in a normal habitual situation, I don't have time for silly games, lol.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> What does Dark sim say thats wrong? lol. He is a knowledgable fair poster. Also he is open to learning in every debate I've ever had with him. (Not saying I've taught him anything) but I mean, he has listened and made his own mind up.


I never mentioned any names tom, I was only asking if the information/advice given out needed to be factual.



> I've said steveo was 37% bf, I might be a few % out lol


Not a very fitting response from a forum mod, very antagonistic & troll like.....


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> Your silly rabbit starvation thiing never made any sense and ignored context of what anyone would do in a normal habitual situation, I don't have time for silly games, lol.


This is the trouble with forums, shed loads of miss information passed on by people who know best......!


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> This is the trouble with forums, shed loads of miss information passed on by people who know best......!


Look, no matter how hard you try, I will not sleep with you.. I will give ya a hug tho.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> Look, no matter how hard you try, I will not sleep with you.. I will give ya a hug tho.


I don't think I will ever be that tired, I'm always open to a man hug though.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I never mentioned any names tom, I was only asking if the information/advice given out needed to be factual.
> 
> Not a very fitting response from a forum mod, very antagonistic & troll like.....


Oh steveo lol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I never mentioned any names tom, I was only asking if the information/advice given out needed to be factual.
> 
> Not a very fitting response from a forum mod, very antagonistic & troll like.....


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> Oh steveo lol


Yeah just laugh it off......lol

You were incorrect with your advice stating you cannot build muscle while losing bf. It is possible to do this especially for new (not advanced) lifters. People ask for advice and you just jump in with two feet.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> View attachment 113971


Grape responce :thumb:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Dark sim said:


> I've said steveo was 37% bf, I might be a few % out lol





Natty Steve'o said:


> Grape responce :thumb:


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!

ill stick up for you Steve ya fat bastard


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Yeah just laugh it off......lol
> 
> You were incorrect with your advice stating you cannot build muscle while losing bf. It is possible to do this especially for new (not advanced) lifters. People ask for advice and you just jump in with two feet.


She has been lifting already, 18 months if I recall, newbie gains period gone imo. Now that is cleared up


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ah so you agree you were wrong! Ok no problem, cleared up nicely :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ffs. Can't stand him


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Steve just seems bitter about everything lool


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Can't even ask a straight question nowadays........Just call me Worthington.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Good choice


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Only just seen this - excellent decision :thumbup1: . And thanks to @Dark sim for agreeing to do this.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Glad you part of the team mate

Hopefully I will learn a lot from experience competitors like yourself :thumb


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice choice imo... knowledgeable and respectable guy


----------

